# Adding lime to Coopers Ginger Beer



## James777 (31/10/13)

Hi. 

I made a Coopers GB over winter as follows

Coopers GB kit
1kg raw sugar
250g dark brown sugar
Topped to 20L
Kit yeast

I added the dark brow sugar to cover some of the artificial sweetener tast (read that some where on here)

Very happy with the results

A refreshing 4.5% once primed

I ended up bottling, then due to inseperation from another post on here put it in to a Tap King.

The only problem I'm running out!

Now to my question!! Lol

I'd like some lime flavor in the next batch.

What would be the best way to do that?
Juice?
Zest?
Both?
Put in fermenter?
Add to water when desolveing sugars?


----------



## bum (31/10/13)

A couple drops of Bickfords cordial on serving is the go, IMO.


----------



## James777 (31/10/13)

And how many?


----------



## James777 (31/10/13)

Problem is I love that cordial... So it won't hang around long enough for the GB to be done.. Something in the GB itself would work better for me.


----------



## indica86 (31/10/13)

I squeezed two limes into a Cerveza and then dropped the limes in - into the FV.
Was freaking lovely. Mmm ... limes!


----------



## James777 (31/10/13)

The 4 halves as is after juicing?


----------



## indica86 (31/10/13)

That is what I did.
Great lime flavour.


----------



## James777 (31/10/13)

Cheers I'll have to get organized and put a batch down.


----------

